

Show HN: Discover and track upcoming music events near you - kevshin2
http://www.queuein.co/spot

======
kevshin2
We post information about popular events in your area, add links for you to
buy tickets directly from venue. We also tell you if event has been sold out,
how many tiers are there and how much tickets are.

